# Neverwinter Nights 2 crashes......



## Fizban (Oct 20, 2005)

Hi all, hopefully one of you people can help me as this is super frustrating....

I'm playing Neverwinter Nights 2 and I'm still early into chapter 2, however the game crashed on me as it was trying to load another area last time I played it and now everytime I try to load my saved game (auto save or quick save) it also just crashes.... This is the second time I've played throught the game as I got all the way up to the end of chapter 3 before but I got bored of my character so I started it again. The game worked fine the first time I played through it so I'm at a loss as to why it's having problems now ??? 

I can't update the game either because everytime I try it just says I have an invalid patch file, this is what it said the very first time I to update tried straight after install and I'm aware that a lot of people have the same problem with this game so I'm stuck at version 1.00.788 but like I said it played ok the first time ??? 

Any ideas? and thanks in advance.


----------

